# Orange Flame Tetra vs. Cardinal Tetra?



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm planning a heavily planted 40 gallon tank with both green and red-tone plants.

What would be nicer looking? A school of orange Von Rio Flame tetras or cardinal tetras?

Here are the Von Rio Flame tetras. (First photo courtesy of Ed/paradise. Second photo courtesy of tha_beeg. Both pictures can be found on this thread.


















I'm sure everyone knows what cardinals look like. =)

I plan to have a small school of otos and maybe a small school of dwarf cories or small panda cories. In addition, I'll have amano shrimp at the bottom. =)


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Nick,
I think the cardinals will go better with the mixed plant colors and the Von Rio's would be better in a mostly green tank.

My opinion only...


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Here are some pics of my green neons you asked for. They are crappy pics since I took them in about 5min but you get the idea. They school pretty well. If they get too comfortable then they spread out on the surface but most of the time they are good schoolers. They have a very bright green blue streak. The ones I got from All about fish are also very healthy. I have one that is looking a little skinny but other than that I have only lost 2 out of 35. Sorry for the flash. I was to lazy to try and catch them with just the normal lights. They always move. If you want some more pics I have them. I am just to lazy to post anymore .


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

I like the Orange Von Rio Flame Tetra.


----------



## Philip C (Jan 1, 2007)

I went with Glowlights just because they were different from the norm. So for that reason I suggest the Flamers


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

William, the green neons look great in your tank.


----------

